# Vaseline



## Schvetlana (Nov 7, 2008)

I use baby scented vaseline to lube my cubes and it works great!! 
 OH YEA! 
Don't discriminate because it doesn't cause it to erode.


----------



## toast (Nov 7, 2008)

So does your Vaseline smell like new babies or babies when they need a change?


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 7, 2008)

It will cause your cube to corrode eventually.
Play with it for 1 month or so and your cube will not feel great anymore.


----------



## Ton (Nov 7, 2008)

Schvetlana said:


> I use baby scented vaseline to lube my cubes and it works great!!
> OH YEA!
> Don't discriminate because it doesn't cause it to erode.



If you like vaseline , you can also use silicone gel which is not so much sensitive to high or low temperatures. vasilene will poor out at high temperatures and make the cube slippery, at low temperatures it will turn heavy. I used it 28 years ago, it is is bad for the stickers especialy the paperbased.


----------



## ManuK (Nov 7, 2008)

I can confirm that it is bad for stickers,if not applied carefully. I had applied to my present cube for quite some time.(3-4 weeks,dont remember).Then removed it,but not completely, as there is still some residue left.So far, do not have any problems.I also lubed to my older cheap imitation cube (for testing) and it is also running fine for now.

In short,I think it will take much more than 1 month, for the cube to deteriorate. But,eventually it will.

PS: Does this long term deterioration occur when using silicone or jig-a-loo?.Maybe not as fast as vaseline,but faster than an unlubed cube?.Also,does this vaseline affect all cubes equally. Plastics used for making the cubes may vary,so doesn't this affect the lifetime of a vaseline-lubed cube? (ie.For some cubes,vaseline ok?)


----------



## Ton (Nov 7, 2008)

I have 28 year old cube -now at my brother place- with vaseline, it is still oke. Vaseline will just make the stickers slippery , I never say any deterioration in a Rubik's cube. So vaseline is save , still I prefer silicone. Vaseline has the bad habbit to go in the hollow parts which make the cube heavy. 

btw there was a period the UK Rubik's cube in 1980, where prelubed with some kind of vaseline.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 7, 2008)

Is it quiet? I'm heard that Vaseline or petroleum jelly lubrication makes quiet cubes, which could be useful for cubing in public situations.


----------



## Ton (Nov 7, 2008)

Vasline make the cube very quiet, I would not use petroleum jelly , some plastic -soft plastic. eg. old type rubik-wil be destroded with petroleum jelly.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 7, 2008)

I used hand créme (in Swedish it's named so, don't know if that's English but you now, the stuff you use to make your hands soft), in the early 80's for lube. It smells nice, is pretty good for lubing and does not harm the cube.


----------



## jonny guitar (Nov 7, 2008)

Ton said:


> Vasline make the cube very quiet, I would not use petroleum jelly , some plastic -soft plastic. eg. old type rubik-wil be destroded with petroleum jelly.




Not my experience at all. I have a 1980 cube that was lubed with Vaseline for approx. 20 years. It is still in great shape, has all original stickers without so much as a corner tear on any of them and is very quiet (like silent).


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 7, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Vasline make the cube very quiet, I would not use petroleum jelly , some plastic -soft plastic. eg. old type rubik-wil be destroded with petroleum jelly.
> ...




See that is the thing, a vaseline cube, after being a vaseline cube for a long period of time, will not be good anything but a vaseline cube. I took a cube with vaseline in it for about 5 months, and I got a new cube and a can of CRC. I cleaned out the vaseline one VERY thoroughly, and I put the lube in both. They corner about the same, but the resistance they give is not even close to compareable. Also, my vaseline cube actually WEIGHS MORE. I asked my family to hold one and the other and tell which one was heavier, they said the bad cube, everytime. Also I broke every Eastsheen core that was exposed to vaseline twice as fast as a silicone one. And besides, turning through vaseline makes it harder to turn, silicone gives the pieces that slip required to move PAST each other at high speeds, not push through goo.

I think it's very, very well known that vaseline<silicone.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a nice Rubik's Deluxe cube that I bought in England in the early '80s. It eventually sat for a decade with Vaseline in it. The plastic core inside must have been bad quality, because it cracked at one of the screws. I am suspicious about long term exposure (over one year) to Vaseline inside a cube. But maybe someone dropped it onto a hard wood floor once to break the core? Not sure.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 7, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I had a nice Rubik's Deluxe cube that I bought in England in the early '80s. It eventually sat for a decade with Vaseline in it. The plastic core inside must have been bad quality, because it cracked at one of the screws. I am suspicious about long term exposure (over one year) to Vaseline inside a cube. But maybe someone dropped onto a hard wood floor once to break the core? Not sure.


Yeah some people have had their cube cores get a crack in them. That is usually from Vaseline.

Thrawst on YouTube once showed a cube with a crack in its core caused by Vaseline. I don't remember which video though.... >.<


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Jul 31, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I had a nice Rubik's Deluxe cube that I bought in England in the early '80s. It eventually sat for a decade with Vaseline in it. The plastic core inside must have been bad quality, because it cracked at one of the screws. I am suspicious about long term exposure (over one year) to Vaseline inside a cube. But maybe someone dropped it onto a hard wood floor once to break the core? Not sure.



my cube's core broke it was lubed with oil and vasoline 
my rubiks icon broke bc my friend dropped it


----------

